# Ever had this happen?



## tryanything (Aug 8, 2013)

About a week and a half ago I made liquid soap using the glycerin method:

185 gr Olive Oil
22 gr Avocado Oil
22 gr Castor oil
43 gr KOH (0% superfat)
129 gr glycerin 

Didn't have any problems making the soap, let it dilute overnight.  The next day I scented and bottled once cooled.  I stuck them out in the garage to sequester for about a week.  They were a bit cloudy, I'm guessing due to the FO I added since it was pretty clear before I added it.  After a few days I thought they were beginning to clear up, but after a week they had just separated.  For some reason, Monday I decided to shake one, re-mixing the separated parts to see what would happen.  Well, here it is four days later and it hasn't separated and looks like it did when I first poured them - slightly cloudy.  It feels fine when I use it, no harshness or drying or anything.  I just found it odd that it separated and when I re-mixed it it hasn't separated again.  Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## Robert (Aug 11, 2013)

I haven't experienced that sort of thing with soap, but have with a mixture of other surfactants in water (my foaming formula).  Sometimes it separated on a micro scale, clouding or "hazing out"  as they say uniformly, and sometimes it formed separate but clear layers.  When you have a mixed solution like that that has one or more components close to its limit of solubility, all it takes are little temperature changes and some time to cause these changes, so don't be surprised if it happens again.


----------

